# TELECHARGER LE SON SUR YOUTUBE???



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

Hello,

J'aimerais télécharger  (de façon légale) une musique sur youtube.
Je sais pour sure que cela est possible mais je ne vois pas comment faire...


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

c'est techniquement possible, légalement je n'en sais rien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Tu télécharge la vidéo avec ce script, et puis tu la met dans garageband (faut que les vidéos soient libre de droits).


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> c'est techniquement possible, légalement je n'en sais rien.



Ben commence par me donner la technique alors... pour le reste on verra plus tard!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

macdani a dit:


> pour le reste on verra plus tard!



:mouais: Euh non...


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu télécharge la vidéo avec ce script, et puis tu la met dans garageband (faut que les vidéos soient libre de droits).



mais ce qui m'intéresse c'est le son uniquement, la procédure reste la même?
Y a pas quelque chose de plus simple ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Ben tu vas dans le menu partager et avec les réglages personnalisés, tu n'exportes que la piste son.


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ben tu vas dans le menu partager et avec les réglages personnalisés, tu n'exportes que la piste son.



Le script est en anglais, grosse prise de tête...:rose:
rien en Français ???


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Le script est en anglais, grosse prise de tête...:rose:
> rien en Français ???



Tu déconnes?  Il faut juste le glisser déposer dans la barre d'adresse de favoris de ton navigateur. Un fois que tu es sur la page youtube voulue, tu cliques dessus et la vidéo se télécharge.


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

you're just a lazy bastard, if you wanna be border line than just gogle it, that's waaaaaay  easier


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> you're just a lazy bastard, if you wanna be border line than just gogle it, that's waaaaaay  easier



C'est le titre d'une chanson??? Sinon: Fuuuuuuuck

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------




gloup gloup a dit:


> Tu déconnes?  Il faut juste le glisser déposer dans la barre d'adresse de ton navigateur. Un fois que tu es sur la page youtube voulue, tu cliques dessus et la vidéo se télécharge.



je suis noyé là...:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

macdani a dit:


> je suis noyé là...:bebe:



http://vimeo.com/7375080


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> http://vimeo.com/7375080



Merci pour ta video mais je l'avais déjà visionné...
Je ne vois pas sur ma page youtube l'option "GET YOUTUBE VIDEO"


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Bon, alors utilise un des nombreux utilitaires qui existent sous forme d'applications parce que là je ne sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## uranium (16 Novembre 2009)

*Audio Hijack* est un logiciel fort intuitif qui peut "capturer" le son à la volée de n'importe quelle application. 
La version Pro est payante, mais tu peux t'en servir gratuitement si l'extrait en question ne dépasse pas les 10 minutes.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2009)

Tu as aussi des sites qui convertissent en ligne les vidéos, comme par exemple celui-là ou encore celui-ci. Mais y'en a bien d'autres.


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu as aussi des sites qui convertissent en ligne les vidéos, comme par exemple celui-là ou encore celui-ci. Mais y'en a bien d'autres.



Génial ça marche!!!
C'est exactement ce que je cherché, simple et efficace!!!

Merci à toi.


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

Je cherché ...aaaaah bon ?


----------



## Exit209 (16 Novembre 2009)

Si vous utilisez Firefox, il y a Download Helper qui peut pratiquement tout télacharger, dont le son sur Youtube.
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/3006


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2009)

macdani a dit:


> Génial ça marche!!!
> C'est exactement ce que je cherché, simple et efficace!!!
> 
> Merci à toi.



Pas de quoi.


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Je cherché ...aaaaah bon ?





!Oups i did it again!" je voulais bien entendu dire :"je cherchais"
ça doit être l'émotion ou bien peut-être le fait que je ne suis pas français...:rose::mouais:


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

Tu as un site sympa leconjugueur.com très utile


----------



## macdani (16 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tu as un site sympa leconjugueur.com très utile



Merci pour le tuyau, effectivement ce site a l'air sympa
encore merci Naze heu... je voulais dire Naas...:rose:


----------



## naas (16 Novembre 2009)

Rendez moi les cdb rouges


----------



## tintin2028 (24 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,suis nouveaux sur mac os x tiger peut ton m expliquez comment faire pour mettre de la musique sur un cd.
De la musique de you tube ou que j'ai déja dans mon ordinateur.


----------



## naas (24 Janvier 2010)

Bienvenue

pas bien clair ta question, itunes fais ça très bien


----------



## twinworld (25 Janvier 2010)

en plus la question n'a absolument rien à voir avec le sujet du fil...


----------



## naas (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est son premier post


----------

